# TiVo Stream STILL Incompatible with H.264 Content



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

TiVo Stream still will not work on systems with H.264. One would have hoped that they would get this issue resolved, but apparently not. And no mention of that limitation on their web site.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

yep.


----------



## maury (Jan 8, 2012)

Not sure how you're doing it, but when I save TiVo files as h.264, they still have the tivo wrapper (.tivo extensions). So, using Stream doesn't play those?

In another thread, I'm asking some questions about using TiVo Desktop with Drobo NAS. I'm wondering if I save my files to the NAS, will my TiVo be able to find them and play them, just like on my PC?


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

maury said:


> Not sure how you're doing it, but when I save TiVo files as h.264, they still have the tivo wrapper (.tivo extensions). So, using Stream doesn't play those?
> 
> In another thread, I'm asking some questions about using TiVo Desktop with Drobo NAS. I'm wondering if I save my files to the NAS, will my TiVo be able to find them and play them, just like on my PC?


MPEG4 is already being used by the Cable operators - so recordings on the TiVo are h.264 encoded. FiOS has used it for a while and my own cableco just started this month with the addition of Starz HD.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

You can neither view nor download H.264 content. Anything MPEG2 works great. I have no idea when (or if) they plan on fixing this. It's really annoying being able to only use it with local networks.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

gamo62, I would suggest you look for an alternative solution (such as Slingbox) if it's something you really want, rather than waiting on TiVo for a solution which may not come any time soon, if ever.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

I'm not in a hurry. It may not come until new Stream hardware is released. I'm not sure a software update would work. Or else , why not already?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

gamo62 said:


> Or else , why not already?


 Android support probably is much higher priority than this and hasn't happened yet either, so I don't think Stream updates get much attention at all at TiVo.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I still can't believe that the TiVo stream was launched 19 months ago. Back in September 2012. And there still isn't any Android support. At the time I was hoping there would have been android support before the end of the NFL season. But that was just a pipe dream. I'm glad i picked up the SlingBox 350 when it was launched in October 2012 instead of waiting for Android Stream support. it just seems crazy how long it has taken.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Is there any reason WHY Stream doesn't yet work on H.264 content? WTH are they waiting for?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've heard through the grapevine that an update to the Stream is coming along with the Summer update. No word on whether it'll add H.264, but it's probably your next hope.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Is that update along the lines of adding Android support and also enabling pigs to fly? I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have heard nothing about Android. Just that there is a Stream beta going on that coincides with the Summer update. Didn't even really get details as to what's being tested, could be a big disappointment but I always try to keep hope alive.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Android support is [finally] coming. Only thing I heard about h.264 is that it was planned. File it under the "someday" category and hope it's sooner than later.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

gamo62 said:


> Is there any reason WHY Stream doesn't yet work on H.264 content? WTH are they waiting for?


Just to come full circle, did TiVo claim support somewhere like they did with android?


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Android support is [finally] coming. Only thing I heard about h.264 is that it was planned. File it under the "someday" category and hope it's sooner than later.


Thanks for that nugget of hope after the intense downer that Aereo lost its supreme court case.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Android support is [finally] coming. Only thing I heard about h.264 is that it was planned. File it under the "someday" category and hope it's sooner than later.


They don't tell you that it's not capable of streaming H.264 content when you order it from their web site. And they know it too.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

gamo62 said:


> They don't tell you that it's not capable of streaming H.264 content when you order it from their web site. And they know it too.


Is this why content I rip from DVDs and push to tivo using pytivo are not playable on iPad streaming? There's no way a copyright flag is being picked up, so it must be tivo or the tivo stream is incapable of playing mp4 content.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mr_smits said:


> Is this why content I rip from DVDs and push to tivo using pytivo are not playable on iPad streaming? There's no way a copyright flag is being picked up, so it must be tivo or the tivo stream is incapable of playing mp4 content.


Pushed recordings are always marked copy protected.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

lpwcomp said:


> Pushed recordings are always marked copy protected.


Why is that? I don't need my media device to parent me. I need it to display content I want to watch and go to the effort to push to it.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mr_smits said:


> Why is that? I don't need my media device to parent me. I need it to display content I want to watch and go to the effort to push to it.


Because push uses the HME protocol. Probably designed to protect content downloaded from services such as Netflix.

If you don't want them so marked, then pull them to the TiVo.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

mr_smits said:


> Why is that? I don't need my media device to parent me.


Actually, since ripping DVDs is illegal, you probably do.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mr_smits said:


> Why is that? I don't need my media device to parent me. I need it to display content I want to watch and go to the effort to push to it.





tarheelblue32 said:


> Actually, since ripping DVDs is illegal, you probably do.


It has nothing whatever to do with the legality of ripping a DVD or the copyright status of the material. It's HME (used by push) vs. HMO (used by pull). IF you *push* a recording of your kid's birthday party, it's going to be marked copy protected. If you *pull* a rip of the BR release of "Rio 2", it won't be.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Actually, since ripping DVDs is illegal, you probably do.


Goodbye, troll


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

lpwcomp said:


> It has nothing whatever to do with the legality of ripping a DVD or the copyright status of the material. It's HME (used by push) vs. HMO (used by pull). IF you *push* a recording of your kid's birthday party, it's going to be marked copy protected. If you *pull* a rip of the BR release of "Rio 2", it won't be.


When you say "pull", do you mean using the Tivo software to publish it to a Tivo box? Or is pulling content a different program altogether?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mr_smits said:


> When you say "pull", do you mean using the Tivo software to publish it to a Tivo box? Or is pulling content a different program altogether?


I mean selecting the recording via the share in "My Shows" and initiating the transfer that way.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

lpwcomp said:


> I mean selecting the recording via the share in "My Shows" and initiating the transfer that way.


I don't understand the scenario you are explaining to me for "pulling" content to Tivo. Tivo doesn't automatically see all the shared content on my network for me to pull it to the Tivo box and then watch on my tv.

How can I pull content? Using the Tivo desktop software with published folders?


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

mr_smits said:


> Goodbye, troll


Lol, they are technically right but I would guess such was offered out of humor and not trolling.

As described, pushing causes it to copy protected which is due to the manner how pytivo pushes it and lack of other published api's to accomplish a "push", it's not TiVo policing you!

Setup a share in pytivo that's holds the rip, go to the TiVo and select that share and recording and 'pull" it. No problem that way.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

eboydog said:


> Setup a share in pytivo that's holds the rip, go to the TiVo and select that share and recording and 'pull" it. No problem that way.





mr_smits said:


> I don't understand the scenario you are explaining to me for "pulling" content to Tivo. Tivo doesn't automatically see all the shared content on my network for me to pull it to the Tivo box and then watch on my tv.
> 
> How can I pull content? Using the Tivo desktop software with published folders?


There has to be at least one share defined for you to push. It _*should*_ show up at the bottom of "My Shows". Post your pyTivo.conf file (after editing it to remove security data like IDs and passwords). Post it between "CODE" tags to preserve the formatting.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

lpwcomp said:


> There has to be at least one share defined for you to push. It _*should*_ show up at the bottom of "My Shows". Post your pyTivo.conf file (after editing it to remove security data like IDs and passwords). Post it between "CODE" tags to preserve the formatting.


Ah yes. This sounds familiar. It may be because I always watch tv on my Tivo Mini, and I cannot pull shows from it (to the Roamio). From the Mini I can see the folder but not inside it.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mr_smits said:


> Ah yes. This sounds familiar. It may be because I always watch tv on my Tivo Mini, and I cannot pull shows from it (to the Roamio). From the Mini I can see the folder but not inside it.


That makes sense. Another factor to consider when deciding whether to replace a full TiVo with a Mini.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

lpwcomp said:


> That makes sense. Another factor to consider when deciding whether to replace a full TiVo with a Mini.


Yes. Definitely a downside to having a Mini.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Wait I'm confused. So if I move to a cable company that uses all H.264 or MPEG4 channels, I won't be able to use the Stream even though I _will_ be able to use the TiVo Premiere/Roamio?


----------

